# Small hands and hand-held release?



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I have the longhorn baby back tension release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

I have thin fingers. For a hinge, I love the Tru Ball HBC (honey badger claw) in small. The HBC comes in 3 sizes S,M, & L.
For a thumb, I use the Stanislawski SX2 in a medium. The Stan comes in 2 sizes, M & L. 
Tru Ball also makes the HBX which closely resembles a thumb button in 3 different sizes.
Hopefully you can at least try some releases at your local shop.
Most of the members in my club are friendly and I can ask to try their release.
So far, nothing has replaced the small HBC hinge. I've tried on a bunch of releases and for ME, I love the weight of the brass and how the small fits perfect in MY hand.
Best of luck!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Take a look at the Tru Ball Sweet Spot Pro brass hinge, it has a safety on it also & I believe they come in a couple different sizes & also you can shot them 2 finger, 3 finger or 4 finger & all the parts come with them so you can change them your self.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

you can try a mini black hole, small carter two moons, 7/8 whalens hooker, baby ht. I have small mens hands and they all fit me nicely.
good luck


----------



## Hygienehannah (Aug 5, 2012)

I have small hands and the Scott Longhorn Mini Pro fits me nice.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies, keep the input coming. Sad part is no shops around me carry many of these types of releases which will make it hard for trying.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Lots of choices out there... 
This is the one I use 
https://carterenterprises.com/releases/thumb-trigger/fits-me


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Baby HT. My hands are on the line for small versus medium releases. Both the Baby HT and the Medium HT by TRU Ball fit well.

I highly recommend that you use a string bow until you master the technique of a hinge release, too.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Stan JustX in medium or small. I'm a guy, but smaller hands where I buy small sized gloves. The medium is what I use, and it is to most people to small.


----------



## CRZKirk (Aug 8, 2016)

I have both Tru Ball Baby HT and Fang 3 mini. They are both very tiny anf fit my hands very well. I had the same dilemma where The shops around me do not carry them. I ordered the HT from Lancaster Archery after chatting online with their sergice staff. They asked for the measurement across the knuckles and made a recommendation. They have a decent return policy, though you will need tonpay to ship it back. 

I do have very small hands. I measure 2.25 in frim the index finger knuckle to the ring finger knuckle. 

If you are shopping fir a Fang 3 mini, DM me. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I also have small hands, I use a TruBall Absolute 360 in 3 finger. I also have one in 4 finger, but my fingers feel too spread out.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone shooting the Stan Just X? Yesterday got a hold of a Stan Just X 3 small and I have to say it was a nice release.


----------



## thati0wagirl (Sep 15, 2015)

I use the Stan Shootoff 3 finger thumb release. I. Love. It. I started with a wrist release and I'll never go back after using my Shootoff. Very adjustable, including trigger pressure, and probably the most comfortable release you'll ever have in your hand. I wear size small latex gloves if that gives you an indication of hand size and I have the medium size release.

https://www.amazon.com/Stan-Shootoff-Release-Finger-Medium/dp/B003DQZL2U


----------



## PBFingers (Aug 30, 2015)

I use the Carter Too Simple thumb release and love it! I wear a size small gloves and it fits perfectly in my hand. It comes with two different thumb posts so you can change out the size of the post if you need to adjust, but I use the larger one. It feels and shoots perfectly!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Stan Just Xclusive in 3 medium, and I love it. I used it for 3D the first year I had it, and then started hunting with it. I'd used a wrist release for hunting, prior to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

